# freebsd-update, route, custom kernel



## Cherios (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello,

A few weeks ago I had to recompile my kernel to have multiple routing tables, since I have multiple IPs on different gateways. I used SETFIB to add the routes, and it worked as expected. 

Yesterday, I ran `freebsd-update` and it reset to GENERIC (1 routing table), however, all the IPs still have internet connectivity even though I cannot use SETFIB any more (max 0).

I am truly interested in how, and why this happens - I could not find a similar post on the FreeBSD forums or Google.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you rebuild and reinstall your custom kernel after the update?



			
				FreeBSD Handbook said:
			
		

> Rebuilding a custom kernel, even if nothing else changed, allows uname(1) to accurately report the current patch level of the system.


----------



## Cherios (Oct 8, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> Did you rebuild and reinstall your custom kernel after the update?



No, I did not. I only used `freebsd-update install`.


----------

